# Hechtkopf trocknen



## buddyone (10. August 2015)

Guten Abend, habe nen Hechtkopf im Spiritus zu liegen, den wollte ich 2 Monate darin liegen lassen.
Dann haben wir Herbst und ich denke dann wirds mit draußen trocknen nicht mehr gehen.
Habe mir überlegt ihn dann im Keller zu trocknen, ist das o.k?

PS: Riecht der Kopf nachdem er 2 Monate im Spiritus gelegen hat überhaupt noch beim Trocknungvorgang?

Mfg Sebastian


----------



## Forester FXT (10. August 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

Würde ihn eher 3-4 Tage in Salz legen also viel Salz . Am besten in 1-2 Kg Salz. Dann sollte er trocken sein. Dann alles Salz entfernen und mit viel sehr viel Klarlack einsprühen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. August 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

Was zu tun ist, hängt von deiner Absicht ab. Wenn es dir nur um das Skelett geht dann koch den dumm und dämlich bis alles Fleisch sich ablösen lässt.
Willst du ihn mit Fleisch erhalten, wäre Formalin statt Spiritus angesagt.
Das nur mal grob als Peil.


----------



## Andal (10. August 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

Nach der Salzerei ist er noch lange nicht mal halb trocken.

Du kannst den auch im Herbst und Winter draußen trocknen. Am besten unter einem Dach, wo immer der Wind dran kann. Schau dir mal an, wie sie auf den Lofoten Skrei zu Stockfisch machen.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. August 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

Also das mit dem Salz lässt du lieber sein, sonst wird der hygroskopisch, soll heißen er zieht immer Wasser, die Luftfeuchtigkeit reicht dazu aus!
Spiritus ist schon Ok, eine finale Lackdusche auch, aber erst nachdem der Kopf durchgetrocknet ist.
Du solltest dir aber bewußt sein, dass es immer noch "rohes" Gewebe ist und durch den Alkohol nur vorläufig konserviert wurde, dass Wasser so aus der Zelle entfernt wurde.
Der Kopf wird immer noch attraktiv für Schadinsekten sein! 
Speckkäfer und Motten werden langfristig schon ihren Spass daran haben.
Für ne Gartenbude, Schuppen o.ä., wird das gehen, ins Wohnzimmer würde ich den nicht holen!
Feucht sollte es aber nicht sein, an seinem zukünftigen Aufenthaltsort.



> Willst du ihn mit Fleisch erhalten, wäre Formalin statt Spiritus angesagt



Ein Schuss davon mit in den Alkohol könnte nicht schaden, aber der Stuff ist hierzulande fast nicht mehr zu kriegen und für Privatleute schon gar nicht. 
Dank deutschem Umweltwahn!
Vor kurzem habe ich mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass nicht mal so harmlose Sachen wie Borax mehr verkäuflich sind, den man für solche Projekte gut als umweltverträgliches, völlig unbedenkliches, Insektizid einsetzen könnte.
Meine Restbestände davon haben so eine ganz andere Wertigkeit erlangt!

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (13. August 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

in jungen Jahren als mir solche Sachen noch was bedeutet haben hab ich die Köpfe einfach in eine hoch DDT haltige Lösung zur Holzimprägnierung zwei -drei Tage lang eingelegt
und sie dann auf ein Brettchen mit Nagel gespiest( hat übel
gestunken )dann wurde es an die Schuppenwand geschraubt
und hing da sicher vor Insekten und Fäulnis bis es einer geklaut hat .
Leider sind wir nun schon sooo umweltbewust ,daß wir nicht mal mehr bei den Hühnern die Milben vernichten können 
aber mit vertreiben hat es nicht geklappt nun bin ich mit dem Gasbrenner den Bistern zu Leibe gerückt.
zurück zum Thema
Nun noch eine leider etwas aufwendige Methode ,
in einem mit Gaze abgedekten Kasten in der Sonne ordentlich
vortrocknen ,Nachts in den Kühlschrank stellen,wenn er schon einigermaßen getrocknet ist in der Backröhre mit
Umluft vollenden dann das Teil in stark mit Lösungsmittel 
verdünntem Lack einlegen bis er nach einigen Tagen sich genug damit auf gefüllt hat (gelegendlich umrühren) ,dann auf ein Brett mit Nagel spießen und wenn er dann trocken ist über lackieren,ich hab meinen oft eine untypische Bemahlung verpasst und aus 
Knöpfen komische zu große Schlangenaugen angebastelt.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

Hat mal wer versucht einen Fisch Kopf in Epoxy einzulegen - sollte ja dann komplett Luftdicht sein und könnte ja auch gut aussehen ? 
gruss Michi


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*



> Hat mal wer versucht einen Fisch Kopf in Epoxy einzulegen - sollte ja  dann komplett Luftdicht sein und könnte ja auch gut aussehen ?


Einen Hechtkopf nicht, aber ähnliche Objekte.
Ein Einguss ist nicht einfach damit erledigt, in dem man eine Büchse Epoxidharz über sonen Kopp giest und damit ein ansehnliches Ergebnis  erzielt wird.
Es ist recht aufwändig und wird bei größeren Harzmengen in Schichten gegossen, weil sich das Material beim Polymerisieren stark erhitzt und sogar verbrennen kann(dabei auch verfärbt!).
Als nächster Schwierigkeitsgrad geht es darum, die eingeschlossene Luft heraus zu bekommen, dies wird normalerweise über ein Vakuum erreicht.
Ich habe dafür einen Exsikkator, mit angeschlossener Vakuumpumpe benutzt.
Also nix, was man mal so eben im Bastelkeller macht, zudem ist vernünftiges Epoxid nicht  so günstig, so das man mal eben drei Köpfe versaut, um eventuell einen vorzeigbaren zu bekommen!
Aber nur zu, probieren geht über studieren!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*



> ich hab meinen oft eine untypische Bemahlung verpasst und aus
> Knöpfen komische zu große Schlangenaugen angebastelt.


Das klingt geilst neo-tribalistisch. DIY-Home-Wassergeister zum Anfassen. Eine Zier für jeden Kraal.

Daher: Gibts davon evtl. Bilder?


----------



## wasser-ralf (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

Ich habe meine Hechtköpfe früher, zwar mit etwas Zeitaufwand, folgendermaßen haltbar gemacht:
 Von hinten möglichst alles Fleisch bis auf den kleinsten Rest entfernt, den Kopf ordentlich eingesalzen und über eine große Flasche gestülpt, um ihn in  Form zu bringen. Die Brustflossen mit entsprechenden Papp-Schablonen und Stecknadeln gespannt und in Form gebracht, evl. auch mit Spannschnur in die gewünschte Körperstellung gebracht. Das ganze dann an einem trockenen und sicheren Ort auf einer Unterlage trockenen lassen - die Unterlage deshalb, weil ablaufende Flüssigkeit und Schleim eine ordentliche Sauerei ergeben. Das Ganze im laufe der nächsten Tage mehrfach abspülen und neu einsalzen. Es darf ruhig eine richtige Salzschicht sein. Sobald kein nennenswerter Schleim mehr austritt, ein letztes mal abspülen und dann ordentlich abtrocknen lassen. Ist alles hart und trocken, nur noch ordentlich Lackieren und fertig. Ist zwar etwas aufwendiger, lohnt sich aber, da keine gesundheitsschädlichen Substanzen verwendet werden. Ein großer Hechtkopf befindet sich nach über zehn Jahren, optisch noch immer wie am ersten Tag, in meinem Wohnzimmer.
 LG Ralf


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

hey Jürgen ..

Ich hab mal sagen wir mal halb proff. Kiteboards gebaut mit Cabon im Cleardesign  ich weiss wie man die " Blasen " aus dem Epoxy bekommt ...  
Aber hast schon recht kann sehr warm werden und ist halt kein Spielzeug ?
ich werd das mal mit einem Zander Kopf versuchen  
gruss Michi


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*



> ich werd das mal mit einem Zander Kopf versuchen


Sehr schön, mach doch dann bitte auch ein Bild!
Wenn du schon entsprechende Vorkenntnisse hast, um so besser.
Ich weiß nicht mehr welches Epoxy ich damals, ist schon einige Jahre her, verwendet habe?
Aber es gibt spezielle Harze für Eingüsse und ich habe nach ein paar Fehlversuchen, den Härteranteil ziemlich niedrig angesetzt, wobei dann die Reaktion des Materials nicht ganz so heftig ausfiehl!
Was sich auch nicht schlecht macht, ist es den Kopf vorher einzufärben, sieht sonst arg nach Räucherfisch aus, was dann im Harz eingeschlossen ist.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

Hallo,

ist schon lange her, da fing ein Bekannter von mir einen Hecht mit etwa 10 Kilogramm. Er bekam einen Tipp den Hechtkopf mit Formalin (damals  noch verfügbar) zu behandeln, so könne er sich das Geld für den Präparator sparen. Dies tat er dann auch und die ersten paar Jahre sah er ganz gut aus, schrumpfte dann aber mehr und mehr ein und nach etwa zehn Jahren warf er ihn weg, da der Kopf nur noch nach einem 5 Kilo Hecht aussah.
Ich finde, wenn man schon einen außergewöhnlichen Fisch fängt und man steht auf Trophäen, ist man besser beraten zu einem guten Präparator zu gehen. Ist zwar nicht ganz billig, schaut aber nach Jahrzehnten noch gut aus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zorra (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

@Lajos...dann hat er was verkehrt gemacht,es wurde vor 30-40Jahren viel mit Formalin gearbeitet...weil es die Gefriertrocknung nur in den Staaten gab....das Fleisch ob Kopf oder ganzer Fisch muss komplett entfernt werden sonst schrumpft es....ich habe ganze Hechte von Kollegen von 1m-1,30m ganz präperiert mit Formalin die hängen Heute noch nach über 30ig Jahren an den Wänden sowie Lachs ,Wels und Zander....ich habe sie aber alle in Klarlack getaucht und dann nochmal dick gelack mit Pistole....die heutigen Techniken sind schneller und Umweltfreundlich..Formalin ist out.
gr.zorra


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

In Zukunft wird man dann ja zum seinem Präparat kommen, in dem man den 3D Drucker anwirft...


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

Hallo zorra,

klar hat er was verkehrt gemacht, sonst wäre es ja kein "Schrumpfkopf" geworden. Richtiges Präparieren ist ganz schön zeitintensiv, das geht nicht so einfach - wie Du schon richtig erwähnst.
Ein Freund von mir präparierte selbst, er hatte den Vorteil (im Gegensatz zu mir) künstlerisch veranlagt gewesen zu sein. Deshalb weiss ich, dass da ganz schön Arbeit dranhängt. Er traute sich aber nicht an die großen Fische ran und gab selber welche zum Präparator.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## sbho (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

Es lebe der Trophäenangler, 
=> mein Auto, mein Haus, meine Garage, mein Fisch.... (-kopf)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*



sbho schrieb:


> Es lebe der Trophäenangler,
> => mein Auto, mein Haus, meine Garage, mein Fisch.... (-kopf)



Ich kenne da noch den Forenangler. Da passt die o.g. Aufzählung und wird ergänzt um"mein dummer Kommentar"

Ich habe noch nie eine Trophäe angefertigt, oder es auch nur vor gehabt, aber wenn jemand das möchte so ist es doch ok.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*



> Es lebe der Trophäenangler,
> => mein Auto, mein Haus, meine Garage, mein Fisch.... (-kopf)
> *und zumeist noch die "Alte" dazu, die letzteres in ihrem Heim verbietet!*


Man muss ein Fischpräparat auch nicht zwingend als Trophäe betrachten, es soll auch Menschen geben, die einen gut präparierten Fisch einfach schön finden, ähnlich wie man sich ein schönes Bild aufhängt.
Und der klassische abgeschnittene Kopf ist ein typisch deutsches Phänomen.
Da wird beim Endpreis gegeizt und außerdem muss man die übrigen 2/3
noch essen.
Was denn meistens damit einhergeht, dass die Köpfe viel zu kurz abgeschnitten werden, sieht dann noch blöder aus, irgendwie guiotiniert!
Ein Australier oder Amerikaner würde z.B. nie zu der Sparlösung greifen, da kommt der ganze Fisch an die Wand, oder nix.
Das hier soll übrigends keine Eigenwerbung sein, da ich Fische eigentlich gar nicht gerne mache, zu viel (unangenehme) Arbeit, für zu wenig Geld!












Jürgen


----------



## Lippfischangler (5. November 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

ich würde den kopf 2 monate hängen lassen und dann mit haarspray einsprühen#6


----------



## trickfish (5. November 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

Egal was du machst,ich könnte wetten es sieht am schluss ******** aus,geh lieber ein bier trinken .


----------



## Ladi74 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Hechtkopf trocknen*

Hallo,
ich hab als Jungangler mal nen Hechtkopf und 2 Zanderköpfe in 98% Ethanol eingelegt. Das ganze hat mehrere Wochen gedauert und der Sprit musste regelmäßig gewechselt werden.
Nach der Prozedur waren die Köpfe knochentrocken und gemüffelt haben sie auch nicht.

Den "Fusel" gabs damals in der Apotheke. Allerdings musste mein Vater, beim Kauf, immer Rede und Antwort stehen, weshalb er schon wieder 5l Ethanol braucht.:q:q 
Der "Fusel" war vergällt und nicht zum Trinken geeignet!

Die Augen hatte ich auch aus Knöpfen gebastelt :m und lackiert. Der Rest blieb Natur.
Ob die Köpfe geschrumpft sind, kann ich nicht sagen, aber bestimmt. Auf alle Fälle sind ein paar Mal die Augen rausgefallen.

Die 3Köpfe hab ich vor 15Jahren entsorgt. Sie passten einfach nicht mehr zur Einrichtung und so richtig toll sahen sie auch nicht aus.

Heute ist mir ein schönes Filet in der Pfanne lieber, als son Kopp an der Wand.

Trotz alledem, Respekt für die tollen Präparate, die ich im Board schon gesehen habe.


----------

